# Only 8 weeks old, and already Roy is such a poser =)



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

Here are some photos I took of him yesterday - he really knows how to pose!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gorgeous boy


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

OMG what an adorable little chap he is love him :001_wub::001_wub: x x x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my!!!! Isn't he a gorgeous little boy!!! 

I'm swaying greatly over to shelties and there may be one in the not too distant future, so I'll watch this little ones progress with keen interest!

I had a look on your blog too, so may gorgeous photo's! Is he fathered by jack frost? He's a lovely looking boy!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh my!!!! Isn't he a gorgeous little boy!!!
> 
> I'm swaying greatly over to shelties and there may be one in the not too distant future, so I'll watch this little ones progress with keen interest!
> 
> I had a look on your blog too, so may gorgeous photo's! Is he fathered by jack frost? He's a lovely looking boy!


emmaviolet - you traitor lol xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

by the way he is very pretty


----------



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh my!!!! Isn't he a gorgeous little boy!!!
> 
> I'm swaying greatly over to shelties and there may be one in the not too distant future, so I'll watch this little ones progress with keen interest!
> 
> I had a look on your blog too, so may gorgeous photo's! Is he fathered by jack frost? He's a lovely looking boy!


Yes, Jack Frost is his daddy! Shelties are amazing, best dogs ever  What dogs do you have at the moment?


----------



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

Joyful said:


> Yes, Jack Frost is his daddy! Shelties are amazing, best dogs ever  What dogs do you have at the moment?


Oh silly question, I've noticed the collie in your profile picture and signature! Roy was mistaken for a collie at puppy class last night. Lol


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Joyful said:


> Yes, Jack Frost is his daddy! Shelties are amazing, best dogs ever  What dogs do you have at the moment?


I like that dog, he's lovely, I saw him whilst looking at the milesend shelties.
I have the larger version!! 



Joyful said:


> Oh silly question, I've noticed the collie in your profile picture and signature! Roy was mistaken for a collie at puppy class last night. Lol


Aww bless him, when he was a puppy, because he was quite small everyone always thought Alfie was a sheltie, including a man who has a sheltie!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> emmaviolet - you traitor lol xx


Haha!! 

I would have another rough tomorrow if I could, I'm just looking to the future and my health and think I may have to downsize, so what better way!!


----------



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I like that dog, he's lovely, I saw him whilst looking at the milesend shelties.
> I have the larger version!!
> 
> Aww bless him, when he was a puppy, because he was quite small everyone always thought Alfie was a sheltie, including a man who has a sheltie!!!


Jack is gorgeous, and he has such a fluffy coat! Lol! 
Aww, collies and shelties do look so alike, especially when they're puppies!


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww! Hoping my next boy will be a Sheltie, love them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my Maggie, only today was taken for a sheltie and she is 10 months old. emmaviolet, Maggie takes after her mum as she is a big girl.


----------

